# Need ideas for a stand



## lovely_jdw (Mar 16, 2019)

Hey everyone!!!

So I have been searching everywhere for a good looking stand for my 55gal so my peacocks can FINALLY have more space! I'm pretty crafty if you've seen my prior post about fixing a pretty obnoxious tank but everywhere I look the ideas just arent popping for me. I've seen a few people use the sheets of plywood layered between some cinder blocks.. I don't necessarily want to look that "rustic" but I like the concept. If anyone has a few pointers id greatly appreciate it! The issue im having is I need a taller stand and all i seem to find are really short. I dont really have tools to do much which is why that cinder block idea is sticking in my head. Lol :-?


----------



## Ronzo (Sep 8, 2013)

jd;

I too have always hated the look of the wrought iron stands in the living room...and cinder blocks might work in an aquarium room, but sound even more rustic for a living/family room...an acquaintance built a "clear pine" style for his 55g which I really liked, so I had him build one for me...legs and surround frame are all of 1X3" Clear Pine, and the platform is of 3/4" plywood...I have since built more matching this design for other tanks and tables......a bit dark, as its overcast here today, but here's a pic:









Cheers


----------



## lovely_jdw (Mar 16, 2019)

Oh I really like that simple look! Could even throw a cabinet or two on if easily.. I really appreciate it and might go price some wood this weekend!

Any other ideas are still appreciated!!!


----------



## Dooner (Mar 10, 2019)

Can you share the blueprint/plans for this design? A simple sketch with approximate dimensions would work. Thanks


----------



## Ronzo (Sep 8, 2013)

Dooner;

I'll have to sketch it up and post...give me a few days...

Cheers


----------



## Ronzo (Sep 8, 2013)

Sketch of Aquarium stand:
https://www.sw-em.com/AquariumStand(1).jpg
...from floor to under horizontals dimension is 11".

I hope its detailed enough for you to be of use.

Happy woodworking!


----------



## Mr. Maingano (Jul 6, 2019)

Great looking stand and kudos for going above and beyond with the sketch. 8)


----------



## Ronzo (Sep 8, 2013)

Mr. M;

Peter B. built that stand 20+ years ago, and I'm still very pleased with it also...the pine has mellowed into a very nice honey gold which works well in a paneled family room, next to the plant window. 
There is no front to back tying together of the middle legs on the stand shown on the sketch because there is none on the actual, but one could be optionally added (you wouldn't see much of it, and it would certainly not be necessary for strength or stability). I didn't mention the construction manner...it's simple glued and finish-nailed...nothing special, and finish is clear polyurethane. Being of pine, stand is actually only modestly heavy, but it's easily up to the job of supporting a 55g! I have scaled the design down also with 4 legs, for a 29H.

Thanks for the kind words!

Cheers


----------



## Dooner (Mar 10, 2019)

Thanks Ronzo,
A new project. I need projects in my retirement. Ha.


----------

